

Abolish the TSA - corywright
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2013/12/02/tsa-department-homeland-security-patriot-act-column/3796127/

======
pedalpete
Maybe I shouldn't be surprised, as this is a USAToday article, but how
disappointing that this is just a rant without any meat to it. Sure I agree,
abolish the TSA, but the article itself is just a waste of words.

------
LetMeListen
People need to get over themselves. The TSA are normal high school graduates
that want a higher paid than 7.25hr. Let them work and stop getting butt-hurt
when someone touches your genitals, in my world that usually constitutes for a
good day.

